# How to install linux-flashplugin10 in PCBSD



## dalfish (Nov 28, 2009)

i am using PCBSD 7.1.1 .I have recently installed linux opera and linux flash7 It is a little buggy as linux flashplugin 7 is an outdated version. The recent version is flash10 could you please tell me what is the command to upgrade or overwrite the linux-flashplugin7. Please help



Regards


Dalfish


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2009)

Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs

Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

